
What does the NCSC think of password managers? - mrmondo
https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/blog-post/what-does-ncsc-think-password-managers
======
mrmondo
Simple, sensible advise IMO.

I personally highly recommend 1Password, it's not free or open source - but
it's very well written and designed software by a very responsible and
trustworthy company with a good security track record.

[https://1password.com](https://1password.com)

[https://1password.com/teams](https://1password.com/teams)

